# 13 to go..............



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

13 games to play.
6 game lead on Phoenix.
9 game lead on San Antonio. 

What are your thoughts on the playing time of our high minute guys down the stretch? I think Avery might cut them back a little here and there, but I don't see him sitting them for entire games. Can't afford a break in chemistry at this point. 

I can care less about 70 wins. We're going to set a franchise record for W's in a season. I just want to get a full healthy squad ready for the playoffs.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

BTW.... we're streaking again!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Just saw this on DMN's Mav blog....



> "Devean George and Greg Buckner aren't anywhere close to where I need them to be," Avery Johnson said. "If we had to start the playoffs tomorrow, I would really be concerned."


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I think they should prepare for every game the same way they have done it all year. Stay with the routines, don't change the starting five, play them normal minutes. Maybe some minutes will be cut if the team builds a big lead, but I don't see much sense in resting them too long.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If I were Avery I would [strike]freak out when I looked in the mirror[/strike] clinch home court and win head-to-head matchups, (i.e. Phoenix) before thinking of changing the routine.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> If I were Avery I would [strike]freak out when I looked in the mirror[/strike] clinch home court and win head-to-head matchups, (i.e. Phoenix) before thinking of changing the routine.


Are you saying AJ is freaky? :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Are you saying AJ is freaky? :biggrin:


No, but let's just say he looks slightly different than me...:biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Seems like we're pretty bored with winning - next big game is...Hornets.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The WHO?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> The WHO?


Old bands should step down when they turn 60 imo.

No, the Hornets are what Avery is focused on while we're waiting for April 1 or the playoffs or anything we feel is more exciting than just another Atlanta. Every game is a test run at this point in the season.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

> "Devean George and Greg Buckner aren't anywhere close to where I need them to be," Avery Johnson said. "If we had to start the playoffs tomorrow, I would really be concerned."


I wonder if this is just coach's speak. JVG did the same thing about Yao Ming then they went on a 5 game win streak. I think we need another game to see how those two perform. But if Avery is still concerned about that, give them little minutes as possible or sit them out and rest until the week before the playoffs.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Big chance that we will roll into Phoenix on Sunday with our 4th 10+ game winning streak on the line.



> The Milwaukee Bucks (1970-71), Philadelphia 76ers (1980-81) and Los Angeles Lakers (1999-2000) have had three winning streaks of 10 or more in a season.


A chance to set another record with our 4th. Should be a great game either way.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, Dallas goes for 60th win tonight.

We could tie our franchise record for most wins in a season TONIGHT.

Another record setting season.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Thats crazy when you step back and think about it. Going for our 60th W with 12 games to play.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Thats crazy when you step back and think about it. Going for our 60th W with 12 games to play.


What's crazier is the fact that most NBA "experts" had Dallas winning 55-60 games at the beginning of the season.

I guess we are blowing right by their predictions.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> What's crazier is the fact that most NBA "experts" had Dallas winning 55-60 games at the beginning of the season.
> 
> I guess we are blowing right by their predictions.


I dug up a Sportsline mag I purchased at the beginning of the season...:biggrin: 

San Antonio #1 (62-19)
Dallas #2 (59-23)

:yay: :yay: :yay:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I think what sets this team apart from others is while they all have thier superstar and thier personality this team has become a freaking machine...no personality...just methodically dismantling every team it plays...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think what sets this team apart from others is while they all have thier superstar and thier personality this team has become a freaking machine...no personality...just methodically dismantling every team it plays...


Any place... any time... *any style*.

Was it yesterday that the DMN gave that perspective; Avery wants his team to be so flexible and unpredictable that you can't force them to play slow or fast - they can do either.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> What's crazier is the fact that most NBA "experts" had Dallas winning 55-60 games at the beginning of the season.
> 
> I guess we are blowing right by their predictions.


Did you expect to win 65-70 games ? :biggrin:


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

croco said:


> Did you expect to win 65-70 games ? :biggrin:


Indeed. Only the the biggest Mavs homer would have predicted such a gaudy record before the season started. You guys have a chance to have one of the greatest regular seasons ever.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

croco said:


> Did you expect to win 65-70 games ? :biggrin:


I honestly didn't know about wins, only that a tougher team would emerge this season. Whether it was 50,60,or 70 wins wasn't as important to me as our mental focus going into the playoffs.

The Finals left a very bad taste in my mouth.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

someone bump that thread by ballscientist saying the mavs are done, after we went 0-5
lol


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Am I the only one that thinks the NBA General Forum would be completely filled with "60 WINS!!!!!" if any other team had reached this plateu thie early?

Havn't seen one Mavs post even talking about it. Seems our posters have taken on the midset of the team. I like.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I think what sets this team apart from others is while they all have thier superstar and thier personality this team has become *a freaking machine...no personality...just methodically dismantling every team it plays...*


Nailed it right on the head!

That's what Dallas is....

The only player with any sort of attitude, or distinct personality, is Stack, and Terry is probably the only one of the "big 3" barely qualifying in this category.

When Dirk was out last night, I thought the game was over. When JHo was hurt, I was ready to chalk up a loss.... but the team wasn't ready to do it.

They found a way to notch one more in the "W" column. Stack, Terry, Buck, and Diop all had something to do with it.

GREAT WIN last night. AJ, in the post game conference, even said it was one of his "favorite wins" of this season. Dirk may have rolled his ankle again, but, in the post game interview, he was more hurt from not being on the court at the end of a close game.

They just want to play.... and WIN!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Am I the only one that thinks the NBA General Forum would be completely filled with "60 WINS!!!!!" if any other team had reached this plateu thie early?
> 
> Havn't seen one Mavs post even talking about it. Seems our posters have taken on the midset of the team. I like.


Yeah... I feel that way too when I visit NBA Gen.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> *.....left a very bad taste in my mouth.*


huh? [strike]Come again[/strike]?

Didn't happen once, much less again.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :lol:


Adult humor, I should delete myself.

Nah, leave it there. :yay:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:rofl2: ... you guys.


----------

